# narrative



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Started writing a long ass narrative, from age 0 to 22. I filled two pages already, and i didnt even cross the line of solid memory. Not even close. It can get up to 60 pages... even more. But i will go on with it until its finished, and then read it out loud. I will try to write as much as i can during the day. It can take up to 2 weeks of solid effort... but if u are lazy, say bye bye to your life.


----------



## Echoe (Sep 16, 2013)

How will writing help? How are you writing your narrative?


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Echoe said:


> How will writing help? How are you writing your narrative?


http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/167/entry-423-your-own-wikipedia-page-and-curing-dp/


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

It can be effective if your fears and anxiety are routed in childhood or traumatic events. It's a way of identifying and coming to terms with your past.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Problem is, I can't remember shite prior to about age 5.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

Well it brought back memories, but did not do anything for my dp..

Infact it made it worse, the reason is, I already have time problems with dp, and when I think back to past, I get stuck there in my thoughts.

I did it for 2 weeks writing, and felt depressed, I think enough, I dont need anymore time thinking.

Thinking is my worst enemy and I get stuck.

rather be in the now, its all I have,


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

But some may get help from it. but it effects my dp time problems, I get stuck when I think of past in anyway. I cant distingisuh past from present. so no no for me.


----------

